# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Groene thee - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Groene thee is geen slaapmutsje* 

Het bestaan nogal wat mythes en misverstanden over de vele heilzame eigenschappen van groene thee. 

Als we alle verhalen zouden mogen geloven, dan is groene thee een soort panacea tegen alle mogelijke kwalen en kwaaltjes, gaande van hart-en vaatziekten en kanker, tot hoofdpijn en zelfs stinkvoeten.

Groene thee is van dezelfde plant afkomstig als zwarte thee. Het verschil is dat Groene theebladeren eerst licht worden gestoomd, voordat ze worden gedroogd. Hierdoor worden de zgn. fermentatie-enzymen niet geactiveerd en bevatten groene theeblaadjes bevatten effectief iets meer polyfenolen dan de gewone zwarte thee. 
Polyfenolen zijn krachtige anti-oxidantia die ook in (rode) wijn zitten en die mogelijk verantwoordelijk zijn voor de positieve effecten van een (beperkte) wijnconsumptie op de gezondheid van ons hart. Theebladen bevatten het meest polyfenolen, maar of een groot theedrink(st)er daardoor minder hart- en vaatziekten zal krijgen, is alsnog niet bewezen. 
Overigens is het verschil in polyfenolen tussen groene en zwarte thee zo klein, dat het nauwelijks een verschil kan maken.

Anders dan wat vaak wordt gedacht, bevat groene (en witte) thee precies evenveel cafeïne als gewone thee , en slechts iets minder dan koffie: : twee koppen thee bevatten ongeveer evenveel cafeïne als één kop koffie. Mensen die denken dat ze niet kunnen slapen van een tas koffie, doen er dus beter aan om ook geen (groene) thee te drinken in de avonduren. 
Dat geldt ook voor een aantal zogenaamde fruitthees, zoals bosvruchtenthee, aardbeienthee, citroenthee, vanillethee en aanverwanten: in feite zijn dat gewone thees met een fruitsmaakje die dus evengoed cafeïne bevatten. 
Ook fantasiemengsels zoals ‘avondthee’, ‘ochtendthee’, enz. bevatten vaak gewone zwarte of groene thee, en dus ook cafeïne. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

